
Asana Outage - bacondude3
https://trust.asana.com/
======
pgm8705
It's been a rough day onboarding new remote developers with both a Slack
outage and Asana outage.

------
jjeaff
This is the 3rd hour long+ outage at asana in the last 30 days.

~~~
SlavikCA
3 hours outage per month is ~99.5% of monthly uptime.

Recently I was reading about SLA for all cloud's durability, availability,
uptime, etc... with many-many nines.

But somehow, there are always some unforeseen factors, where your end-product
SLA is still far below these numbers.

I wonder, if there are any statistic on SLA of apps-in-the-cloud vs app-in-
colo/dedicated and which one wins?

